# 9th grader arrested and handcuffed for building..........A CLOCK



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2015)

What is wrong with people... ?    This Muslimophobia has gotten out of control.. Simply ridiculous 

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/...ice-officers-who-arrested-him?detail=facebook

On September 14, ninth-grade engineering whiz and NASA fanboy Ahmed Mohamed was confronted, interrogated, handcuffed, arrested, and jailed after bringing a homemade clock to school to show his engineering teacher. Within hours, he was in a room alone with five police officers, being accused of building a bomb.From the day he was arrested, Mohamed has been clear that he never pretended it was a bomb, never alluded to it being a bomb, and didn't make it to look like a bomb. In their latest statement, the police confirmed as much, but the rest of their statement is so ignorant, so mind-boggling, so perplexing, that we now know that Mohamed was, without a doubt, the smartest person in the room when he was arrested.


First, the police spokesman said:

“We have no information that he claimed it was a bomb,” McLellan said. “He kept maintaining it was a clock, but there was no broader explanation.”Asked what broader explanation the boy could have given, the spokesman explained:
“It could reasonably be mistaken as a device if left in a bathroom or under a car. The concern was, what was this thing built for? Do we take him into custody?”​But then, it got worse. Way worse. The police are basically claiming that they arrested Mohamed because while under interrogation, he simply refused to admit that his homemade clock wasn't something else. You have to read the ridiculousness below to believe it.


Irving Police spokesman Officer James McLellan told the station, "We attempted to question the juvenile about what it was and he would simply only tell us that it was a clock."The teenager did that because, well, it was a clock, he said. [...] McLellan told the Dallas Morning News that Ahmed insisted the device was a clock, and that police have no reason to think it was dangerous and "no information that he claimed it was a bomb."
Still, police wanted "a broader explanation" from the teen, McLellan said.​Any way you look at it, his is a terrible situation that Mohamed has been put in. Stay tuned for more updates as we cover this injustice closely.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd love to see a picture of the clock but yeah, in this instance it sounds pretty crazy. Poor kid probably just wanted to show off how smart he is but made a bad choice of projects in this day and age. Probably would have been less hassle had he come up with a pocket-sized fusion reactor.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I'd love to see a picture of the clock but yeah, in this instance it sounds pretty crazy. Poor kid probably just wanted to show off how smart he is but made a bad choice of projects in this day and age. Probably would have been less hassle had he come up with a pocket-sized fusion reactor.



He made a bad decision for a Muslim kid...  a White Christian wouldn't have had a problem.    Here's the pic.  It might look like a bomb... but when have you ever seen a bomb that has a plug to plug into an electrical outlet?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

Ah, okay, thanks for the pic. Now I can see what the hub-bub is about. The cops probably didn't even notice the plug - they probably looked right at the electronics in the case and, not knowing any better, figured "Oooh - electrical stuff - Muslim kid - must be a bomb".


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2015)

It was his school principal that called the cops. This is just so wrong in so many ways. You should have seen the things we use to take to school. Good freaking grief.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2015)

Pappy said:


> It was his school principal that called the cops. This is just so wrong in so many ways. You should have seen the things we use to take to school. Good freaking grief.



My son used to rig up Chrystal radios with copper wire and all sorts of dials and switches... and bring them to school.. but that was then...  of course he wouldn't fit the profile.


----------



## Zante (Sep 16, 2015)

Even young kids have been known to take knives and guns to school and I guess that it is better to be safe than sorry in these days of school massacres - it does seem extreme to have handcuffed him but if he had been aggressive and done someone harm and they hadn't prevented it we would all be complaining  about the police not doing their job -  sometimes they are damned if they do and damned if they don't.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 16, 2015)

Caution, paranoia and zealousness are all different things that should not be used at once. This is scary. This is what stumps kids learning, for starters you have start them with basic items, kids have to experiment and go through some trial and error to learn. Before you know every adult will have to justify every trip to Home Depot. This is absurd.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 16, 2015)

Did the police bring up his being muslim as a factor in their decision to arrest the boy, or did the news media decide that his being muslim was "yet another example" of police racial profiling?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd hate to see that thing under my car.....or left in the restroom @ LAX.


----------



## oldman (Sep 17, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Did the police bring up his being muslim as a factor in their decision to arrest the boy, or did the news media decide that his being muslim was "yet another example" of police racial profiling?



I think your right, Thomas. The media probably added the Muslim factor to enhance the story. We just had a girl in a local school be suspended for bringing aspirin to school to help her through her headaches that she gets when she has menstrual cramps. The paper did not mention her ethnicity, but had it been a black kid, the media may have made a point to suggest to the readers that because it was a black kid, illegal drugs were suspected. It just helps to add to the story, if they put some type of anti-sentiment to it. 

BTW, the girl was suspended for three days because of the school's zero tolerance for any contraband found in a student's possession. I guess aspirin is now a contraband, but anyway, the school board passed the rule some years back and so as not to make teachers and administrators have to determine what is and what is not OK as far as what drugs may or may not be in a student's possession, they decided that any drug found in a student's possession and if no letter from a doctor is supplied as to why the student has the medicine, it shall be considered contraband. The student must also take the medicine and letter to the school nurse and she/he will administer the medicine according to the directions given in the letter.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

Why would ANY child, White, Black, Christian, or Muslim  be arrested and handcuffed and dragged into a police station for building a clock and bringing it to school?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

WTF....   I feel so sorry for this kid..   Nice lesson to learn and carry with him the rest of his life.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 17, 2015)

This has certainly pointed out the paranoia and racism that we have today.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> This has certainly pointed out the paranoia and racism that we have today.



Yes... look at him... he's a baby... BUT we big tough Americans are even afraid of Muslim babies.  Kinda makes me feel the terrorists have already WON..


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 17, 2015)

Some say these militant zero tolerances policies are as much to blame as anything. Uh-oh, one peanut, your suspended. A cigarette, nail clippers, unpopular t shirt etc. Throw in the fact a lot of teachers look at students as the enemy. They are there for a job/pay check only. I know several. They work at it but it is a chore, they are counting time til retirement.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 17, 2015)

Some of these "babies"  have been known to strap on explosives and walk into an enclosure, killing hundreds

of people *including  BABIES.*


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 17, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Some of these "babies"  have been known to strap on explosives and walk into an enclosure, killing hundreds
> 
> of people *including  BABIES.*



That's why you check out the device and not detain a juvenile without proof for an arrest let alone actual charges. Calling the police to check the clock is one thing but without proof of a threat, bomb threat, mischief why was he detained? If violated school policy suspend him.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Some of these "babies"  have been known to strap on explosives and walk into an enclosure, killing hundreds
> 
> of people *including  BABIES.*




Yes... the Terrorists have already WON...   as I said.. we are *terrified* of anything Muslim.   They have succeeded in terrorizing us..


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> That's why you check out the device and not detain a juvenile without proof for an arrest let alone actual charges. Calling the police to check the clock is one thing but without proof of a threat, bomb threat, mischief why was he detained? If violated school policy suspend him.




I am doubtful that if he were a little blonde blue eyed Baptist, he would have been handcuffed and hauled away with his "bomb" impounded as evidence.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

This is what happens when paranoia meets special powers. How long before seven and eight hear old babies are perceived as the enemy? Do you want to live in an us versus them society, especially when at times law enforcement can't discern the difference? Who protects us from our "protectors?" Believe me, shrinks will tell you paranoia spreads under a jackboot society. How long before any of us could be termed problematic, and the ministry of disinformation places targets on our backs? Democracy without diversity is an oxymoron.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 17, 2015)

Kids can kill.  Bombs certainly can be powered by AC.  No cop can look at that device and rule  in or out a possible bomb unless he is one of the few trained in bomb detection.  I smell the anti-cop syndrome here.  As far as I can remember in WW2, young children with bombs used to run at allied troops and it was a sad but infrequent event to have to shoot them.  It is a new era, with a new enemy who doesn't conform to the usual, no declarations, no uniforms, all sexes and ages, what you brought to school in the old days no longer applies.  Had that been an explosive device and caused death and injury, would we then call the cops remiss and say they didn't protect us?  Believe me, this was the best possible outcome for everyone involved.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Check out the device by all means. However there was no need to detain the adolescent under those circumstances. Paranoia in action, according to my professional opinion.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Excuse me, but isn't it missing a key bomb ingredient? Like explosives, maybe? I remember when I was a kid, school sometimes felt like prison and now apparently they are. Can the kids bring _anything _to school? Why not subject them to cavity searches? You can stab people with a #2 pencil. How can anyone learn in that kind of environment? In a world where courage is a necessary, how much fear are we instilling in their minds? The terrorists are winning every time this happens. Fear is doing immeasurably more damage to our society than any bombs ever could.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 17, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Excuse me, but isn't it missing a key bomb ingredient? Like explosives, maybe? I remember when I was a kid, school sometimes felt like prison and now apparently they are. Can the kids bring _anything _to school? Why not subject them to cavity searches? You can stab people with a #2 pencil. How can anyone learn in that kind of environment? In a world where courage is a necessary, how much fear are we instilling in their minds? The terrorists are winning every time this happens. Fear is doing immeasurably more damage to our society than any bombs ever could.



Explosives can be visually difficult to spot.  How 'bout the shoe bomber that could have crashed a crowded aircraft?  Take another look at that device and tell me it couldn't have plastic explosives concealed in the lining of that case or any number of other places.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I am doubtful that if he were a little blonde blue eyed Baptist, he would have been handcuffed and hauled away with his "bomb" impounded as evidence.



Yes. There is a certain mind set that is behind many of these incidents.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Explosives can be visually difficult to spot.  How 'bout the shoe bomber that could have crashed a crowded aircraft?  Take another look at that device and tell me it couldn't have plastic explosives concealed in the lining of that case or any number of other places.



It's assumed once the police are involved an explosives detector or bomb sniffing dog would be brought in with an array of other tools. If they were that worried was the parents home searched. Was a warrant even requested or process started? This kid was cuffed and kept away from his parents as juvenile.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 17, 2015)

I am doubtful that if he were a little blonde blue eyed Baptist, he would have been handcuffed and hauled away with his "bomb" impounded as evidence. 

I'm positive that a child who was lily white might have been congratulated on his project. If the powers that be had been bright enough to figure out what he built...but there definitely wouldn't have been such a fuss. Small towns in particular can be intolerant of ANYTHING, closed societies if you will. I remember seeing the movie "The Kingdom" some years ago.

Small town in Pennsylvania, the audience all Wonder Bread. The theme of the movie was actually a lesson in tolerance. That war doesn't benefit anyone. That Muslim is a faith, not a terrorist. People were coming out and talking about it. The overwhelmingly loud opinion? Frickin' towelheads, nuke them all and let G-d sort 'em out. 
Incredible, minds closed for life...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Explosives can be visually difficult to spot.  How 'bout the shoe bomber that could have crashed a crowded aircraft?  Take another look at that device and tell me it couldn't have plastic explosives concealed in the lining of that case or any number of other places.




JIm....  Do BOMBs usually have an electric PLUG to plug into an outlet?   That one has a cord and a PLUG...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> JIm....  Do BOMBs usually have an electric PLUG to plug into an outlet?   That one has a cord and a PLUG...



As I previously stated there is absolutely no reason that a bomb cannot be detonated by use of AC power.  It normally would require some form of electric to make it work unless it was some sort of manual fuse bomb device.  When you see dynamite blown and you notice them pushing down a lever in a box that is a method of supplying portable power to effect the explosion.  You could just as easily use AC from a wall outlet.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

QS perhaps the plug is in actuality a plastic explosive prepared by Isis sympathisers for the express purpose of implicating this Muslim child in their nefarious plot to do....what? Good grief. I wonder if any of the detention centres used to lock up the Japanese are still viable?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh Geez..... Jim


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, we'll see if differences of opinion affect friendships.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> QS perhaps the plug is in actuality a plastic explosive prepared by Isis sympathisers for the express purpose of implicating this Muslim child in their nefarious plot to do....what? Good grief. I wonder if any of the detention centres used to lock up the Japanese are still viable?




You may be spot on...  ISIS broke into the kids house... and outfitted the clock with a plastic explosive plug in order to fool the engineering teacher the kid was going to show it too..  The engineering teacher is secretly a Shiite infiltrator who is supplying information back to Baghdad.   He is transmitting  this information over his brain antennae.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 17, 2015)

> I think your right, Thomas. The media probably added the Muslim factor to enhance the story.



On GMA this morning the boy's _mother_ (wearing a burka) brought that up; i.e. "if he wasn't Muslim" etc. etc.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Hmmm. Perhaps you are missing the enemy disguised as a friend, lurking across the border in The Great White North. Increase vigilance at the border crossings, subject all Canadianim wishing to enter the US to cavity searches, polygraphs, and five hour interrogations. After all so many terrorists use Canuckistan as a launching pad. Pleeeez.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 17, 2015)

Now something else to remember is that in many war torn countries they hide bombs in road kill. If you really want to make yourself paranoid think about that the next time you pass a fallen Bambi.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Now something else to remember is that in many war torn countries they hide bombs in road kill. If you really want to make yourself paranoid think about that the next time you pass a fallen Bambi.



OR the next time you see Bambi with a clock around it's neck.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Jeez, now no one will want to enter America witwas clock or a pet. I guess they could search my cats after they do me. Eek. I don't think even the Persian is a Muslim terrorist--catterorrist  definitely.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 17, 2015)

When I see a yucky dead possum in the street or alley all I think about is turning away and running. For whatever reason we have a lot of them here. Ick. Creeps me out.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

what about those Persian Rugs.?..  Don't walk on them... you may blow up.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Persian rugs. Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

I believe the point being made is that we have become so suspicious of anything Muslim, or Islamic that the terrorists have accomplished their goal and that is to interfere with our lives by having us fearful..   They didn't have to do another 911 to do that did they.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 17, 2015)

And the point is that the 9/11 terrorists were ethnically Saudi and Egyptian. The US still sleeps with the Sauds and no one mentioned invading Egypt at the time. Nothing really makes any sense no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just out of curiosity. Other than just seeing them on the street, has anyone had any actual interaction with a Muslim and what was it like?
 I have only had three that I know of. We were visiting a famous garden in Canada once, and a young woman wearing the head scarf was struggling to get her baby's stroller off of a tram. I helped her off and got a quiet thank you. 
My wife had a Muslim friend at work and everyone liked her. They used to Joke about waiting for the end of Ramadan, so she could eat whatever she wanted again. I liked her. 
We had to sort out a complicated problem with our cell phones in Best Buy. We were fortunate to be helped by Ahmed, who spent much time and effort to resolve things. He was efficient, warm and caring. Mentioned how we reminded him of his grandmother. 
That's not much contact, but it was all pleasant enough and certainly non-hostile.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2015)

OMG..... Every single day at work.   I work in healthcare.. we have Muslims of all medical disciplines working there.  I have never had a problem with any of them.  All were very personable and very nice... except some of the Docs who maintained the old "nurses are our handmaidens" mentality.. but that wasn't just the Muslims.. that was a lot of the older docs as that used to be the culture in healthcare..  The younger docs are not at all like that.

Maybe that's why I'm not as intimidated as they are not strange to me..  I've been around so many and worked side by side.. some are friendly, some are distant, some are capable, some aren't.   They are just people IMO.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> OMG..... Every single day at work.   I work in healthcare.. we have Muslims of all medical disciplines working there.  I have never had a problem with any of them.  All were very personable and very nice... except some of the Docs who maintained the old "nurses are our handmaidens" mentality.. but that wasn't just the Muslims.. that was a lot of the older docs as that used to be the culture in healthcare..  The younger docs are not at all like that.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm not as intimidated as they are not strange to me..  I've been around so many and worked side by side.. some are friendly, some are distant, some are capable, some aren't.   They are just people IMO.



Exactly. We are all us.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

One of the therapists I work with is Muslim. Wonderful therapist, kind compassionate man. Some of our female vets with PTSD who normally insist on a female therapist, are happy to be referred to him.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 19, 2015)

Apparently the reason he was arrested/cuffed he was arrested for a hoax bomb which is an actual offense.

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/comm...ted-after-taking-homemade-clock-to-school.ece

Also some say the clock wasn't made from scratch but from a kit. Radio Shack 1986

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/09...ed-to-1980s-model-you-didnt-build-that-254067

Large Muslim group not mad at police but the political climate. Said they don't blame the police for checking it out.

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/nati...ce-School-for-Teen-Bomb-Arrest-328122841.html

The teen's father a Muslim activist. Defended Muslims and Koran on several occasions according the NY Daily News.

Teen wants to transfer to another school.

http://www.people.com/article/ahmed-mohamed-may-transfer-schools-clock-bomb-mix-up

And of course invited to the White House.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2015)

How could it be a "hoax bomb" if he kept telling everyone it was a CLOCK?   how was it a Hoax?   He never ever said it was anything but a clock.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> How could it be a "hoax bomb" if he kept telling everyone it was a CLOCK?   how was it a Hoax?   He never ever said it was anything but a clock.



Apparently if the device appears to be a bomb although not one that is an actual offense. It's different than a bomb hoax. Also read the kid wasn't exactly that cooperative when first confronted about it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

WIT, all of that info _does_ change my thoughts on this ...


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2015)

Not taking sides here, but I sure would not have known that thing was a clock, plug or no.  Wonder why they didn't get his science teacher in to see what the teacher thought before all the hullabaloo.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a couple of observations here. 

When my children and grandchildren did science projects in middle and high school, they had to give a summary to the teacher showing what it would be. Then they had to get the teacher's approval of the project. As they advanced, they had to show their work before submitting the finished project. Did the teacher not know he was making a clock?  Why not?  Shouldn't he have told her instead of just showing up with it?

He supposedly is an extraordinarily intelligent young person.   In today's world, did he not know that taking something to school even remotely resembling a bomb is not a good idea? Did his parents not know this, too?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 19, 2015)

This wasn't a bomb either or was it?  




Actually, it transmitted to a close location to the BOMB!!!!!!  Made with loving hands in Yemen destined for America.


----------



## venus (Sep 20, 2015)

In today's climate the police were right to arrest him.  My god the uproar had they not done so.  It doesn't look like a clock to me.  How come his teacher didn't know he was making a clock?  Sorry but his parents should have advised him on this.


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 20, 2015)

we had a local child suspended for bringing cupcakes with toy soldiers to school, zero tolerance is zero tolerance....


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

ronaldj said:


> we had a local child suspended for bringing cupcakes with toy soldiers to school, zero tolerance is zero tolerance....



This is when it crosses over from paranoid to ludicrous ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 20, 2015)

http://makezine.com/2015/09/16/this-is-ahmed-mohameds-clock/

We examined the clock photo after its release and, while we’re pleased with Ahmed’s gumption, we’re also charmed by the innocence of the build.

For starters, the case, mistakenly referred to as a briefcase by some outlets, appears to be a simple child’s pencil box (see the power plug on the right side as the “banana for scale”).

Inside it, the electronics appear less as a combination of miscellaneous parts wired together into a timepiece, and more so as simply the guts of a standard digital alarm clock. Seen are a big seven-segment display, a transformer for stepping down the line voltage, 9-volt connector for power-outage battery backup, plus the control board with buttons to set the clock, and the main board that connects all the pieces together, attached to the display by a wide ribbon cable.

Ahmed should be proud of his build. All 14-year-olds possess curiosity about taking things apart and putting them together; this is integral to learning and growing, which allows us to understand and master technology. It’s an extremely unfortunate situation that none of his teachers were able to understand the build, nor his intention to connect with them and find someone to foster his creative desires.

We hope that through today’s events, Ahmed and all children misunderstood for their embracement of technology are given deeper consideration for their endeavors. There’s a lot of discussion still ongoing — some of it about STEM, some of it about race. All of this is good; today’s a day when a child’s arrest forced many overdue conversations to happen.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm very disappointed in Make magazine - you'd think they would know a kit-build when they see one.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 20, 2015)

That's not the point Phil....  Kit or not....  It's definately a clock.... not a bomb.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That's not the point Phil....  Kit or not....  It's definately a clock.... not a bomb.



It is the point, or rather one of them - the kid is not what he is made out to be. He's no budding engineering genius - I've known 4-year-olds that could take some pre-fabbed clock parts and stick them in a cheap terrorist-device-looking case. 

Right away, because he's a Muslim, people start making excuses for him, and that isn't right. I'm not giving him that kind of pass. 

Be honest - if the articles didn't _say_ it was a clock and you were to look at it, would you be able to say it _was_ a clock?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 20, 2015)

Phil.....  who cares if he was a budding genius... the fact that he isn't makes it even more pathetic..   It was hardly a sophisticated detonation devise... it wasn't even a sophisticated clock..  another case of profiling..  I doubt if he were a white Christian so much hoopla would have been made of this.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

I think there have been enough news stories about white Christian kids getting into trouble for bringing rubber bands or toy soldiers to school to negate that argument.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 20, 2015)

> Right away, because he's a Muslim, people start making excuses for him, and that isn't right. I'm not giving him that kind of pass.



I agree.

And if someone were to put that apparatus/device (whatever one wants to call it) in front of me, tell me nothing about who built it, and ask me what it is, I would _not _say a clock. I may or may not say an explosive device, but I would NOT say "I think it's a clock".

I also don't think the boy deserves all the notoriety and accolades (the White House, Mark Zuckerberg, etc).  News anchors telling about all the support in a "aaww, isn't that sweet....poor guy....hope all that makes him feel better" tone.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 20, 2015)

*actual clockS equals felony charges*

Two high school students charged for actual alarm clocks in school lockers as part of a prank earlier this year. Not replicas, kits or projects but actual clocks.

http://gawker.com/two-students-charged-with-felony-after-filling-lockers-1707228737

Point is suspicious activity has to be checked out no matter who might be involved.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll just reiterate, it doesn't look like a clock anymore than anything else if the officers hadn't done something and the damn thing was some sort of detonating device all hell would break loose.  They did the right thing.  Muslim, Chinese, African, white or any combination thereof they did the proper thing.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 20, 2015)

My biggest objection when I first saw the story which included clock, hoax, 14 year old etc is that I think juveniles should not be put into the criminal justice until there is a significant foul so to speak. So a seemingly "innocent" or 'non malicious' 14 year in handcuffs got my dander up. I understood that the device had to be checked out and procedures followed etc. But after hearing the media portray as nothing to see move along, how dare they was too much. The aftermath is when all the crap really started.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> And if someone were to put that apparatus/device (whatever one wants to call it) in front of me, tell me nothing about who built it, and ask me what it is, I would _not _say a clock. I may or may not say an explosive device, but I would NOT say "I think it's a clock".



That's something that occurred to me a bit later, after I was swept away by the media coverage. I've always been a tinkerer from a very early age, and even after 50 years of sticking my nose into mechanical things I wouldn't have called that a clock.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 20, 2015)

So the kid wasn't an engineering genius..It was a mediocre clock at best... in fact.. it probably sucked as a clock.. So what ado you think his motives were?   Other than to have the whole country critique his lack of ability..  Do you think he intended to provoke authorities to haul him into the police station in handcuffs?  Do you think this was an intentional plot to draw attention to profiling?   What do you believe this whole thing is about?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

Have you looked into parental influence?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm not going to debate this to death, :beatdeadhorse: but I don't think the boy had any motives, other than to bring something to school to show his teacher (as he said). No one has said he had sinister, nefarious motives. But his parents and the media have turned it into something else and now he's enjoying the ride - as any 14 yr old would do.

I also heard his family is considering transferring. Fine. Maybe that's best. Move on. And Obama and Zuckerberg need to get back to business.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 20, 2015)

HEY!!!!  I think I saw that horse take a breath.....


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2015)

Clock boy moving to Qatar.

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Ahmed-Mohamed-built-clock-texas/2015/10/20/id/697223/

Still scholarship or intern eligible by the facebook ilk?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

After having read this I am glad he and his activist family are moving.  Good riddance.


----------

